# Evolution and the Eye



## ReformedChristian (Jul 4, 2010)

Evolutionist like to claim that the eye is an example of bad design due to the backwards Retnia. According to an article by New Scientist dated May 8 2010 entitled Evolution gave flawed eyed better vision this may not be the case: 

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20627594.000-evolution-gave-flawed-eye-better-vision.html

For the actual Scientific report:Phys. Rev. Lett. 104, 158102 (2010): Retinal Glial Cells Enhance Human Vision Acuity


----------

